
Thomas Dullien on Complexity and Security - irundebian
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/17bKudNDduvN-7hWv7S84MiHUj2AnOPNbwjTM8euDC8w/edit#slide=id.p1
======
irundebian
via:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/06/thomas_dullie...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/06/thomas_dullien_.html)

